# Dropping Chorus, how do you get RTE etc?



## corkgal (10 Jan 2010)

Thinking of getting rid of Chorus. How do you get RTE etc. In Cork if thats anyway relevant?


----------



## Guest110 (10 Jan 2010)

Get an aerial and stick it into the back of the TV and do an auto search of the stations via the tv menu. You should be able to get the basic channels. BBC, TV3 , UTV etc

Also, if you cancel chorus - take the card out of the Chorus box you can still get RTE 1 with the box.


----------



## newirishman (10 Jan 2010)

alexandra12 said:


> Also, if you cancel chorus - take the card out of the Chorus box you can still get RTE 1 with the box.



Not if they cap the line.


----------



## Guest110 (10 Jan 2010)

in Technical terms what does cap the line mean ?

I have been disconnected from Chorus for the last couple of months and I can still get this channel and 1 or 2 others, but everything else I cannot get !


----------



## newirishman (10 Jan 2010)

I mean that they disconnect the line physically at some switch at the road.


----------



## Guest110 (10 Jan 2010)

Ah right, I live in an apartment, so maybe thats why I can still get it !


----------



## corkgal (11 Jan 2010)

Looks like the previous owner had an ariel in the attic. Would one work in the attic or was he just storing it there?


----------



## paulregan (15 Jan 2010)

try cutting the ftype end off the chorus cable, and put a tv end on, should work. If they didnt come to collect the equipment its unlikely they cut or capped the cable....Yet....


----------

